# Acer Aspire 5020 wireless button can't switch on



## bumc (Jun 6, 2009)

My laptop is Acer Aspire 5020, the wireless button in front of the laptop can't switch on (mean no light) after i reinstall the window XP. (before still working properly)

I'd checked Device Manager and under the "Network Adapter", "1394 Net Adapter", "Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter #2" and "Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC" are working properly. 

Hope someone can help me out on this matter. Thx very much.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What errors do you have in the Device Manager (Yellow?! or Red X)?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bumc (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Bill,

There is no yellow or Red X in the Device Manager. Everything in Device Manager seem work properly.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Some Laptops use a utility to manage the hardware . . often called Notebook Management or something similar. Do you see anything like that on the Acer support site?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Does the wireless card show up in Network Connections?
Start>Control Panel>Network and Internet Connections>Network Connections

If so what is the status?

Did you use the Acer recovery to reinstall the OS

Bill


----------

